# wieviel wasser kommt aus der leitung pro stunde?



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne wissen, wieviel an Leitungswasser pro Stunde bei einem vollaufgedrehten Hahn durch den Schlauch in den Teich gelangen beim Befüllen.
Denn dann könnte ich mit der Stoppuhr , wenn er endgültig voll ist (man soll ja nach und nach, nicht direkt auf einmal alles, einfüllen), berechnen, wie groß mein Teichvolumen ist.
Weiß das jemand?

VG, Corny


----------



## libsy (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: wieviel wasser kommt aus der leitung pro stunde?*

Nein und das wird wohl überall unterschiedlich sein, halt Wasserdruck ist bei jedem anders.
Aber wie wäre es, einfach an der Wasseruhr das abzulesen?


----------



## Michael H (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: wieviel wasser kommt aus der leitung pro stunde?*

Kannst ja einfach einen Eimer und den Wasserhahn machen und 1 Minute aufdrehn , dann einfach hochrechnen 

Wird zwar nicht 100 Prozentig , aber auf den Liter wirst du es ja nicht brauchen


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: wieviel wasser kommt aus der leitung pro stunde?*

Ich würde es anders rum machen - wie lange braucht es, einen 10 Liter Eimer zu füllen und dann rechnen.


----------



## koifischfan (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: wieviel wasser kommt aus der leitung pro stunde?*

Kaufe dir eine Wasseruhr und zwei Schlauchverschraubungen, kostet ca 20 Euro. Diese bastelst du dann mit einem Stück Gartenschlauch in den Schlauch.


----------



## Nori (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: wieviel wasser kommt aus der leitung pro stunde?*

Warum nicht gleich an der Hauswasseruhr ablesen - das ginge Litergenau.
Und wenn die Waschmaschine läuft und die Toilette ein paar Mal benutzt macht das doch auch nichts!

Geh von ca. 15 bis 17 Stunden aus, wenn es ne normale Wasserleitung ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: wieviel wasser kommt aus der leitung pro stunde?*

ich glaube auch, dass ich es an der hauswasseruhr ablesen werde.
oder mit dem 10 l-eimer. die idee ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: wieviel wasser kommt aus der leitung pro stunde?*

Die Frage kann ich beantworten:

Zu wenig ...  

Sorry, aber den mußte ich loswerden. Hab vor paar Tagen einen TWW gemacht. Für ca. 5000l habe ich von etwa 18.00Uhr bis genau 0.00Uhr warten müssen..
Ich hab so abgekotzt ... der Wasserdruck war echt geil ... plämper, plämper, plämper ...


Mandy


----------

